# Shark Rodeo



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

Do We want to do it again????
I do not know what happened last year. I did not have time to take care and evidently Bum run into problems.
I now have a faster server and can keep up with it this year. 
If you want to have a team and fish the tournament please submit team roster to
[email protected]
I do not have the skills to keep a page running with up dates like Bum .
SO,,,,if there is someone that would like to help,,, by,, posting the running standings,, please contact me.
I am sorry, but do not know how to get a final tally of last years standings. Unless Bum contacts me with the info??????


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

THANKS LOU!!!!

I got discouraged a few years back with the bickering and I swore off it... then I came back and my sharks in 2005 never made the board... but I am back and really appreciate you sticking with it and carrying on a great tradition...

jc

Saaga Sharkers


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

*?*

What is the Shark Rodeo exactly? Shark tournament??? If so, when and where?

Thanks!
Bret


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

http://texassharkrodeo.com/dotnetnuke/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Texas Shark Rodeo*

Well guys get your teams together the rodeo is going to be bigger and better than ever . 
Thanks to Lou and the guys at EC they will make it happen .
The team lineup is looking HARD CORE some real sharkers .

I need a coastal local SHARKER that wants on my team pm me and we will talk

LAST YEARS TEAM .


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

emerson nicuns :spineyes:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

yeah, Team Jailbait, j/k... Brad, send em south... Saaga Sharkers will get them trained proper for you

jc


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

It never gets boring in Galveston that is for shore after a long day on the beach . i like to hit the bars on the seawall .Galveston has a great nite life .


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I wanna be on that team!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

LB, I too am glad to see the rodeo back up and running, but EC has nothing to do with it!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

D.L. said:


> I wanna be on that team!


No kidding, best looking fishing team I ever saw for sure! I'll volunteer to be the bait boy/"deckhand"


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

JOHNNYREB said:


> LB, I too am glad to see the rodeo back up and running, but EC has nothing to do with it!


ow yea it is Cermits site that the rodeo is going on thanks Cermit.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

anyone single they can contact me lol . nice pics


----------



## norm9 (Apr 5, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> It never gets boring in Galveston that is for shore after a long day on the beach . i like to hit the bars on the seawall .Galveston has a great nite life .


Unfortunately Galveston is turning into a dumping ground for dead bodies. For a smaller city they sure have made national news a lot lately with sick crimes! But you can find that just about anywhere nowdays.


----------



## kennerhaulic (Feb 14, 2008)

jw wondering if you are still looking for someone to join.... i live off the seawall and like fishing alot


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> LB, I too am glad to see the rodeo back up and running, but EC has nothing to do with it!


You are forgetting the fact that Curmit setup and designed the new Shark Rodeo site...I would say that qualifies considering he is a moderator of EC.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, I just looked at the rodeo site again, didnt see EC mentioned! I think its cool curmit took on the task! But nice try fako, wako, I mean mako.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Hmmmm, I just looked at the rodeo site again, didnt see EC mentioned! I think its cool curmit took on the task! But nice try fako, wako, I mean mako.


You must be the prize of your kindergarden class


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Hmmmm, I just looked at the rodeo site again, didnt see EC mentioned! I think its cool curmit took on the task! But nice try fako, wako, I mean mako.


by *Curmit* on Fri Jan 04, 2008 2:44 pm 
Big Lou if you are willing to consider accepting the help and going towards automating the rodeo logging and standings process I would love to discuss this with you.

I already have TexasSharkRodeo.com and had it for several years waiting for perhaps just this opportunity to bring the rodeo back to it's former glory that it had years ago.

The website would be asp.net via dnn and run all the catch data via sql. 
Only team captains would have logins to the interior of the site to submit catches.

On the front end (public) side of the site there would be realtime data for teams and points and links to each team and every catch photo submitted.


----------

